# ECEDRA will soon be known as ECEDRS



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have decided to restructure ECEDRA into the East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series. We will no longer post classes or record race times, we now recognize NEDRA as the official record keeping organization for all EV drag racing.

ECEDRS will concentrate all our efforts into securing race events throughout the East Coast of USA. Here is some tidbits from our new website:

*East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series (ECEDRS)* is located in Connecticut and serves the East Coast of United States. ECEDRS is a subsidiary of the International Drag Racing Corp. Our goal is to bring sponsored events to east coast tracks while maintaining classification and safety rules for EV Drag Racers set by The National Electric Drag Racing Association (NEDRA).

*ECEDRS* was formed to provide safe competition for EV Racing, encouragement in EV Racing, and partnerships for racers, EV part suppliers, and tracks throughout the East Coast. ECEDRS follows all safety rules, regulations, and classifications for electric vehicle drag racing. We recognize NEDRA, NHRA and IHRA as the official Sanctioning organizations for all safety rules, regulations and classifications.

*ECEDRS* is a coalition of racing enthusiast, EV racing owners and supporters with a goal in promoting the sport of electric vehicle racing. Our Racing Series promotes the use of electric vehicles for racing as a sport. Our EV World is growing daily with members from all over the East Coast of United States.


 *Classes & Divisions

*The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series allows its members to set EV Racing Records by Classes and Divisions. Your vehicle along with any modifications will determine what class and division your record will be recorded. All Classes and Records are recorded by The National Electric Drag Racing Association (NEDRA). You must be a member of NEDRA to record your drag racing record.​


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice to see some compromise and co-operation - building blocks of society.

Good luck with the venture,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> Nice to see some compromise and co-operation - building blocks of society.
> 
> Good luck with the venture,
> Keith


This is my "Olive Leaf" to NEDRA. We have a back-up plan if they refuse to accept our new offer.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Ron, this is really big of you, congratulations. Unless your terms include some of their first born, you have to think they would accept it.

Good luck with the EVCCON race and bring some video back if you can.

JR


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> This is my "Olive Leaf" to NEDRA. We have a back-up plan if they refuse to accept our new offer.



No reason why Nedra should have problems with it - not any different than the current system whereby an individual (NEDRA member) can set a record at their local track on any given race day. Just have to follow their (NEDRA) rules.

Later,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with you both, I have sent an email to the NEDRA board of Directors apologizing for our past conflicts and asked for nothing in return. My offer would allow NEDRA to be the Sanctioning Body for all our 20+ events on the East Coast of USA. This type of working agreement would promote NEDRA along with ECEDRS. I will give them some time to digest my offer, but will not wait for the cows to come home.

If they fail to recognize the ECEDRS, then I will have no choice but to use the IEDRA as the Sanctioning Organization for all our events. There is talk among the NHRA about creating classes for electric drag racing, NEDRA needs to move much faster with growth. I have been contacted by a few NEDRA board members that support the ECEDRS, but there is still opposition among their board.

Hopefully they will contact me soon!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> No reason why Nedra should have problems with it - not any different than the current system whereby an individual (NEDRA member) can set a record at their local track on any given race day. Just have to follow their (NEDRA) rules.
> 
> Later,
> Keith


You are correct, all racers at ECEDRS Races would have to be members of NEDRA and follow all rules and classes. The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series would work much like Power of DC, just add 19+ more races. It's a win win offer for NEDRA, they gain records and members and would only have to recognize The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRoque said:


> Hey Ron, this is really big of you, congratulations. Unless your terms include some of their first born, you have to think they would accept it.
> 
> Good luck with the EVCCON race and bring some video back if you can.
> 
> JR


No request for first born, LOL. EVCCON will be a blast, leaving Sunday might for the 1200 mile trip.


----------



## RodHower (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, good luck, I really do hope everybody works this out. I think it would eventually benefit the EV cause if people could work together.
Rod


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I agree with you both, I have sent an email to the NEDRA board of Directors apologizing for our past conflicts and asked for nothing in return. My offer would allow NEDRA to be the Sanctioning Body for all our 20+ events on the East Coast of USA. This type of working agreement would promote NEDRA along with ECEDRS. I will give them some time to digest my offer, but will not wait for the cows to come home.
> 
> If they fail to recognize the ECEDRS, then I will have no choice but to use the IEDRA as the Sanctioning Organization for all our events. There is talk among the NHRA about creating classes for electric drag racing, NEDRA needs to move much faster with growth. I have been contacted by a few NEDRA board members that support the ECEDRS, but there is still opposition among their board.
> 
> Hopefully they will contact me soon!



Ron,

I hope that your offer to the NEDRA board also included some assurance that events in the series would be held as advertised. I can see how some of their board might be hesitant to sanction ECEDRS based on the outcome of this summer's ECEDRA schedule. 

Don't write them off too quickly - it takes a lot longer for 6 or 7 people to reach a consensus than it does for one to change his mind.

Later,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Our second year in business will be much more organized, we hit a few bumps in the road in 2011. Any promotions that put NEDRA as the Sanctioning organization is a huge gift from me to them, I have offered all my hard work and connections to grow their Association. We still had more ECEDRA Events in 2011 than NEDRA. NEDRA Sanctioning the Power of DC, ECEDRS and any other EV Series that might start in other locations would be a huge growing step for NEDRA. I have read the recent attack today against me on the NEDRA board, I have nothing to say, but I hope we all remember things were said and done by both parties, it's time to move ahead. The past is the past. 

Ron



kek_63 said:


> Ron,
> 
> I hope that your offer to the NEDRA board also included some assurance that events in the series would be held as advertised. I can see how some of their board might be hesitant to sanction ECEDRS based on the outcome of this summer's ECEDRA schedule.
> 
> ...


----------

